# Pigeon Wear "diapers" are a step closer!



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally got the patent pending on my “diaper” idea, what an experience! If you would like to view it, there are a few pictures up at image shack. It is Betti and Mr. Hooters modeling their favorite ones. 
I have invention testers out and about, that will give me thumbs up or thumbs down or some new ideas, at some point. Even though I have used this style for years (and my mom, recently into pigeons, for a year), with only great experiences, it takes a village to test a new thing. This PGWear was invented in honor of my first pigeon and our friendship. I am on a mission to share the possibility of a closer relationship between pigeons and their human families.
My motto is “PGWear allows a friendship to bloom, opening up the pigeon world to you!”

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/thepgwear/


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

I've used flight suits before but find them to be a bit expensive. I used them on a couple of pigeons I hand raised and they never seemed to mind them. They loved the freedom of walking and flying around the house. In fact they were eager to get into them because they new they had the run of the house. This is a new design. It's cute. Good luck Marie


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

How do they close on the back? Velcro?
Marie


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

YAAY!! I can finally see the PG wear in action!  
It looks great....a LOT more comfortable-looking than those flightsuits. What does it look like from the top? When will they be avaliable for sale? And what is an approx. pricing, if you don't mind?


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

It is a Velcro closing place, (not like the FS), I'll try to post some pics of it soon.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Very clever and oh, so stylin'  
I see you get festive wear for the seasons  
I expect to see Pijie Sam (for patriotic holidays), Count Pijgula (Halloween), Pijie pumpkin (Thanksgiving) and so on  . You have yourself a winner here, Miss Boni


----------



## Anton (Apr 4, 2007)

*Need them ASAP*

I have two non-flying pigeons living inside my house. I would certainly like to order a pair ASAP.

Anton


----------



## malonerous (Mar 6, 2007)

*ready to buy!*

These look great! When can we purchase them?


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

My birds know when I come home they get to be in the house like family because of the PGWear and it really is great! They wait for me to put them on and I have no worries, at bed time I take them off they fly up to their beds -it is really what makes it possible for me to be as close to them as I am.
Soon as I can market I will, but so far this is a very small operation!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I actually have seasons, holidays (and 4th of July), gender and job related materials; and for the eco-minded hemp materials and organic cottons- earth dyed. Pretty much a person could make a request and we would see if it could be done. It is fun and fashionable.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I will let you know when I can market, thank you for your interest.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> I will let you know when I can market, thank you for your interest.


I PREDICT, Boni, you are gonna be SWAMPED with orders!!! LOL

Bet you will give the Flight Suit a run for its money. AND, I bet it won't be long before they may want to "buy you out!!"


----------

